# Guide data for Brazil



## DrDave (Feb 18, 2002)

OK.. I now live in Brazil, I have my TIVO here and use it, but no guide data. Not even the capability to set the timezone correctly.
Brazil has come a long way in technology, my cable box (RCA that I cant figure out hot to control) has NTSC output, my plasma TV has NTSC input, in fact I am totally NTSC here. Most TVs are NTSC and PAL-M.

So it does not seem so far fetched to start to market Tivo in Brazil, even if strictly NTSC. All I really need is the guide data and the IR control capability for the cable box. I am in Rio, have Net cable service.

Just a suggestion for a wider market. They are starting to include DVRs in their service. But they are very basic boxes and expensive.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They would at least have to make Portuguese (and whatever other official languages are spoken there). menus, contract with Brazilian ISPs, and somehow get Brazilian guide data. As well as set up support and a distribution center there.

In that market, IMO, TiVo is better off to let some company there approach TiVo for a partnership deal, where that company will do the ISP/guide data work, contract support workers, and import/distribute the units, . much like the UK and China TiVos.


----------



## jader (Jan 9, 2006)

DrDave said:


> OK.. I now live in Brazil, I have my TIVO here and use it, but no guide data. Not even the capability to set the timezone correctly.
> Brazil has come a long way in technology, my cable box (RCA that I cant figure out hot to control) has NTSC output, my plasma TV has NTSC input, in fact I am totally NTSC here. Most TVs are NTSC and PAL-M.
> 
> So it does not seem so far fetched to start to market Tivo in Brazil, even if strictly NTSC. All I really need is the guide data and the IR control capability for the cable box. I am in Rio, have Net cable service.
> ...


I´m a little (a little??) late... but hey... they´re good news... we have tivo working in Brasil, search for "brtivo" on google ... because I cannot post URLs!

Just for TCD24xxx running OS v4.01 or older (for HW and SW)... but they works!


----------

